# 6 month house lease



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

Need to find a 6 month lease on house. Struggling to find anyone who understands that I need a terrace or access to garden with apartment. 

Does anyone know any good agents? I'm looking around khalifa city area for apartment but ideally need one for 6 months only!


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Try Al Reef where you can get an expat landlord who might agree to a 6 month lease. It is almost unheard of to get less than 12 months with Emirati landlords. If you want a city furnished apartment I would suggest Cassells (a friend just got a place with them for 3 months).


----------

